# Most amazing/elaborate bird song



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Can mimic any noise it hears in the forest. Including a camera shudder and a chainsaw.


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

That is awesome.
With a face like that you gotta be able to sing.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

It's gonna be a sad day when David Attenborough is no longer narrating these things.
In regards to bird songs, locally I really enjoy the Rose Breasted Grosebeak.


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

Very cool, thanks for sharing. We had a brown thrasher making A very cool, “all over the place“ Song that sounded like a few birds Smashed together. It took a while to find it in the top of a cottonwood to realize what it was.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

RDS-1025 said:


> That is awesome.
> With a face like that you gotta be able to sing.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Shoeman said:


>


That's Lyle, not Lyre old man! Mr. Lovett can sure sing.

I wonder what that bird tastes like? Great video!


----------



## aces-n-eights (Nov 27, 2018)

Very cool vid! I was hunting in Alaska and a raven flew over grunting like a moose. Birds are amazing.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

The mocking bird got it's name for a reason too!


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

6Speed said:


> I wonder what that bird tastes like?


'bout like chicken I imagine.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

aces-n-eights said:


> Very cool vid! I was hunting in Alaska and a raven flew over grunting like a moose. Birds are amazing.


I heard them make a sound like water drops.


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

wpmisport said:


>


Nice. 
But can it do a car alarm or a chainsaw?


----------

